# If you want to see the most amazing knitted dolls...



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Check out this video from Fruity Knitting. I believe the full interview with the artist will follow in another video.

Go to minute 4:01--


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I watched it all. Those dolls were beautiful and the rest was very interesting.


----------



## mylila (May 30, 2011)

I'd love to have the patterns for the little people. Great channel. Never knew it existed. No I have something else to do. Yeah


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Dolls are beautiful! Had to go back and watch the whole video. Time delightfully spent!


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

absolutely delightful!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you for posting the link. Will watch when I have the time.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for posting. I enjoy the Fruity Knitting podcast so much and the interesting subjects they talk about and the interviews. Those dolls and the gentleman are simply amazing.


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

I believe those doll patterns are Alan Dart Patterns. He is a fantastic knitter.
https://www.alandart.co.uk/latest/


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Loved the doll episode. Thank you for posting the link.

Remarkable coincidence, but I spent my morning watching their Episode #116 on Kaffe Fassett - Part One: 



I hope to watch Part Two later today:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

and what wonderful music! Thanks


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely! Thanks.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful dolls


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

lobsterlice said:


> I believe those doll patterns are Alan Dart Patterns. He is a fantastic knitter.
> https://www.alandart.co.uk/latest/


Incredible knitting. :sm02:


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I have those patterns, they are Alan Dart designs and are available from his site. He has a selection of Cumbria patterns


----------



## bevcustom (Feb 14, 2012)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> I have those patterns, they are Alan Dart designs and are available from his site. He has a selection of Cumbria patterns


Yes, they are Alan dart. I have over 300 of his patterns, and still collecting. I have only made a few so far, but plan to make as many as I can.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Loved the doll episode. Thank you for posting the link.
> 
> Remarkable coincidence, but I spent my morning watching their Episode #116 on Kaffe Fassett - Part One:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

bevcustom said:


> Yes, they are Alan dart. I have over 300 of his patterns, and still collecting. I have only made a few so far, but plan to make as many as I can.


They are amazing!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Your work is outstanding!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

It truly amazes me such talent that so many people round the world have. I just drool when i see things like this. We also have great talents right here in KP. It all just bogles my mind.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for sharing.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Lovely thanks, and also it’s nice to have reminders of just how beautiful my country is.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

bevcustom said:


> Yes, they are Alan dart. I have over 300 of his patterns, and still collecting. I have only made a few so far, but plan to make as many as I can.


Wonderful work ! Well done !


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

mylila said:


> I'd love to have the patterns for the little people. Great channel. Never knew it existed. No I have something else to do. Yeah


The knitting is so neat, they are Alan Dart's patterns, I know he has retired but you might still be able to purchase his patterns.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

wendyinwonderland said:


> Check out this video from Fruity Knitting. I believe the full interview with the artist will follow in another video.
> 
> Go to minute 4:01--
> 
> ...


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful video.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Watched it all. Loved it, thanks


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

bevcustom said:


> Yes, they are Alan dart. I have over 300 of his patterns, and still collecting. I have only made a few so far, but plan to make as many as I can.


Your dolls are awesome!


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for this lovely video!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Your post is like a gift! I felt like I was in Cumbria! 
I also noticed that there is a Fruity Knitting interview with Kaffe Fassett which I will watch later. In fact, I shall watch all of their videos.
Thank you for this delightful experience!.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for a delightful quick 'trip home' travelling through places I visited to stay with relatives who were farmers in the Skipton area. Great treat to view so much talent and creativity!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lilyan said:


> Loved the doll episode. Thank you for posting the link.
> 
> Remarkable coincidence, but I spent my morning watching their Episode #116 on Kaffe Fassett - Part One:
> 
> ...


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> I have been a big fan of Kafe Fassett for as long as I can remember. I just checked our local library for his books. They have 19 and all are loaned out. I have Glorious Patchwork, one the library does not have and I was shocked to see it listed on Amazon for $149.60!!


I had not known about Fruity Knitting before this and am intrigued. Another way to while away time I should be putting to better use, LOL.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Wow that was so interesting to me as much of it is the area where I live and have lived. I will be looking up the Yarndale festival and hopefully attend this year. Thank you, loved it all.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've always enjoyed watching their videos clear back when her husband was very sick with cancer and they had gone to a special clinic where they lived for awhile so he could have special treatments, but unfortunately Andrew passed away he was also a knitter it's good to see Andrea and her daughter continuing on with the shows.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

See the interview with Alan Dart in Fruity Knitting, Episode 118. Go to minute 57:15.


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

Well done!


----------

